# Cajun Riviera



## HiRollerlabs

News from CJ is that Open was called until 2 p.m. due to storms. First Open test was reset due to major chgs in wind/rain through the night. It is MUD there.


----------



## tkpaul

I hope they are able to get their derby in today. Ammo, Bullet and Emmit are supposed to be in my neck of the woods tomorrow.


----------



## Raymond Little

They better have tractors and chains at the ready, blue skys forcasted for saturday and sunday.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn

They're getting the weather we had here yesterday, we got almost 4" of rain that came in off/on squalls. 

The derby is running as I write this (~noon CDT), first / second series a double-double.

Not sure where the qual will be held as its going to be difficult to get folks further back on those grounds.

ml


----------



## HiRollerlabs

Open is on hold until 8 a.m. Sat.


----------



## FOM

HiRollerlabs said:


> Open is on hold until 8 a.m. Sat.


WOW! The weather must be a PITA....at least they shouldn't have to wait for Pros at the Derby.

FOM


----------



## Raymond Little




----------



## FOM

They still plugging along with the Derby then?


----------



## Deborah936

Any updates on the derby?


----------



## Bayou Magic

Just talked to Bill and Bill and Micki. The derby did not finish today. 

fp


----------



## Franco

FOM said:


> They still plugging along with the Derby then?


 
Yup! The third series ended right before dark. Rained all day! It rained sideways for most of the time and has really cooled of. The Open decided not to start but at the Derby, we took a 30 minute puase until it stopped lightning. Big test taking a lot of time. Also, wet poppers created delays. 12 Derby dogs back to the 4th at 7:30am.

Qualifying will begin at the Washington property at the conclusion of the Derby.


----------



## EdA

Franco said:


> to the 4th at 7:30am.


Good luck on a 7:30 start time

feel lucky if the first bird hits the ground @ 8:30


----------



## tshuntin

tkpaul said:


> I hope they are able to get their derby in today. Ammo, Bullet and Emmit are supposed to be in my neck of the woods tomorrow.


What did they end up doing?


----------



## TimThurby

Derby Results from FindRetrievers.com twitter:

1st #2 Seaside's Louie Louie O/H Tracy Farmer 
2nd #18 Robbers' Stray Bullet O/H Dan Hurst 
3rd #6 Bonadventure's Buster O/H Jay Dufour 
4th #10 Tova's Hunt Em Up "Hannah" O/H Marshall Stone 
RJam #20 Cypress Lanes Billie Jean O/H Kenny Cox 
Jam #1 Fargo's Chantelli Lace O/Jeffrey & Deborah Townsend H/Clint Avant 
Jam #4 Tobasco Hot And Spicy O/H Donald FitzGerald 
Jam #7 Sweetbriar's Reacher O/Bob Kennon H/Bob Kennon or Mark Smith 
Jam #11 Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer O/HBill and Micki Petrovish 
Jam #17 Gray's Creek High Dollar Ride O/H Rick Mock 
Jam #23 Watermark's Sweet Virginia Breeze O/Patrick St Clair H/Clint Avant 
Jam #25 Dixie Doodle Dandy XXV O/Patrick Huckabay H/Patrick Huckabay or Ryan Brasseaux 

Tim


----------



## FOM

Alright Dan and Bullet!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Congrats Tracy, Dan and Jay


----------



## James Wood

Congrats on the 3rd Jay and Buster


----------



## Gwen Jones

Jay and Buster - A Huge smile and congrats from Gwen and Raven. We are so proud of the 2 of you and hope that the 3 Amego's ( Busters brothers) do as well today in Greensboro!

Gwen


----------



## Gwen Jones

Tracy,

I knew you 2 had it! Way to go.

Gwen Jones


----------



## bmiles

Congrats to Dan and Bullet. I believe that gives him 80 points!!! Good luck on the rest of the weekend.


----------



## JeffLusk

bmiles said:


> Congrats to Dan and Bullet. I believe that gives him 80 points!!! Good luck on the rest of the weekend.


may want to check your #'s on points. he's up there, but i dont think he has 80, unless findretrievers is wrong.


----------



## Charles C.

JeffLusk said:


> may want to check your #'s on points. he's up there, but i dont think he has 80, unless findretrievers is wrong.


Findretrievers is not updated. I think Bullet came into the weekend with 77 points.


----------



## JeffLusk

Charles C. said:


> Findretrievers is not updated. I think Bullet came into the weekend with 77 points.


thanks charles.. so i stand corrected 
80 points!!! nice job!!


----------



## bmiles

I talked to Dan today. The second place gives Bullet 80 points!


----------



## rboudet

Good weekend for the South LA training group. Tracy Farmer with the derby win Kenny Cox with the derby RJ (and going to the last series in the am) and Jay Dufour on the derby 3rd and Qualifying WIN with the same dog! I bet he is still crying like a baby.


----------



## Howard N

> I bet he is still crying like a baby.


BTDT!!! 

Blubbered like a baby. This game brings out emotions.


----------



## bobbyb

AHHHH! Cher ti Bebe !!


----------



## Paul Rainbolt

Congrats again Jay


----------



## JeffLusk

Just heard that ricky finished both the open and the am!!! No placements yet, but wish him luck.


----------



## JeffLusk

Just got a text from ricky elston who got an open 4th! dont know other results.. he's about to hear am results now.


----------



## rboudet

Mark Smith takes 1st with Tex and 2nd with Quick in the open. This qualifies both for the National. Back to back open wins.


----------



## Howard N

Good for Mark. I wish him good luck at the national.

But.........

......*Great for Ricky!!!!*


----------



## JeffLusk

Ricky also took home a green in the Amateur.

Nice job ricky. Keep it up.


----------



## Gene

AM 
1. 1
2. 5
3. 45
4. 10

Open
1. 21
2. 43
3. 33
4. 20

Don't have RJ or Jams


----------



## Jay Dufour

Congrats Kenny Cox and Padna Am 4th


----------



## Becky Mills

Way to go Ricky!!!! You so deserve it after the awful few years you've had. May there be many more, preferably blue ones!


----------



## Jason E.

Congrats Ricky..


----------



## TMURRAY

Congrats Ricky!

Troy


----------



## Jay Dufour

Youda man Ricky....Congrats !!


----------



## Josh Conrad

two thumbs up ricky!!


----------



## Lucky Seven

Nice job Ricky ....... impressive job

Chad


----------



## rsfavor

rboudet said:


> Mark Smith takes 1st with Tex and 2nd with Quick in the open. This qualifies both for the National. Back to back open wins.


Just got off the phone with Mark. Quick took first. Tex got second. Quick's second win in as many weekends. This does qualify both dogs for the National although Quick's qualification is for 2010, since Joe is judging this year's. A very impressive couple of weeks for Quick. Not bad for a dog who is 10 years 4 months old. Congratulations to Mark, Joe and Jerard.


----------



## TimThurby

Congrats Ricky on the Open 4th and Amateur Jam!!!

Tim


----------



## Ricky Elston

Thanks everyone. Congrats also to Wendell, Mark, Jay, Kenny, and Tracey on their great weekend. The Cajun Riviera folks put on a great trial and thanks to the judges who gave up their weekend and judged in the rough conditions.

Huge thanks to my training group, the Mock's and Jimmy Iles for giving me the opportunity to run a great pup.


----------



## FOM

Way to go Ricky!


----------



## 2tall

Ricky, where did all those dogs come from?


----------



## kip

congrats tracey!!!!


----------



## Bayou Magic

Congrats to Ricky and Jay. Sounds like ya'll had a great weekend!

fp


----------



## Jay Dufour

Thanks ya'll...It was fun.Buster in his Sunday best:


----------



## Franco

Just wanted to thank all the contestants that pitched in and helped us get through a very tough weekend of rain and slop.

Open and Am ended right before dark on Sunday and we couldn't have finished the trial yesterday without your help in all stakes!


----------



## Aaron Homburg

*Way to go Ricky!

Aaron*


----------



## Deborah936

Does anyone know the Q results?


----------



## Mark Sehon

Thanks to all the people that stepped up and helped at the derby Friday. Gunners, bird boys, and Pros. Congrats to all placements at this trial, they were hard to come by.


----------



## Franco

Complete results are now on Entry Express.


----------



## Loren Crannell

Great job to Ricky...a great result for somebody who works as hard as anybody. Truly deserving.


----------



## budsdad

Franco said:


> Complete results are now on Entry Express.


Are the Open results correct? It shows Ryan & Donald 4th, not Ricky & Sophie.

Thanks everyone for putting on a great trial; especially under adverse conditions.


----------



## Franco

budsdad said:


> Are the Open results correct? It shows Ryan & Donald 4th, not Ricky & Sophie.
> 
> Thanks everyone for putting on a great trial; especially under adverse conditions.


My mistake when I posted the results on EE.net at lunchtime.

Sophie and Ricky both earned the 4th. 

Trial didn't end till dark. By the time I drove the equipment to my house, wiped down the popper guns, unloaded the trailer, showered and had dinner, I was done!

Came home today just to gets the results posted on EE.net, then back to the office. Results are corrected on EE.net


----------



## MardiGras

Gene said:


> AM
> 1. 1
> 2. 5
> 3. 45
> 4. 10
> 
> Open
> 1. 21
> 2. 43
> 3. 33
> 4. 20
> 
> Don't have RJ or Jams


AMATEUR -- 1st
1 FC-AFC BAYOU BAYS BODAGO Wendall & Kay Williams

CONGRATS to Wendall & Kay!!!


----------



## huntinman

Congrats Ricky Elston! I was hoping to meet you this weekend. It was hard to tell who was who under all the rain gear. Good luck in the future.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch

Jay Dufour said:


> Thanks ya'll...It was fun. Buster in his Sunday Best:
> Ditto!
> Jay - Congratulations on an Awesome weekend! Buster Blue it sounds and Looks Good. Congrats Tracey on your Derby Win! Some very Talented dogs. We told Deb before we left. It would be a tough Derby with Mark and Bobby Judging. Bobby didn't know you were the puppy killer thou.
> Thanks for all your hard work and hard tests. We've always said, We Love Louisiana - Good Food, Good Friends and Good Times!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Buster you are so Cute! Jay - We Very Happy for you!


----------

